# Plum Creek Timber Co.



## Salter (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone had any dealings with Plum Creek Timber Co. ? (good or bad)


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 11, 2010)

Done fine by me so far.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing but good.


----------



## 02sporty (Aug 11, 2010)

This is our 4th year leasing with Plum Creek and have had Zero problems. They have a very open line of communication through email . They will speak to you personally if you need them. They also have a website and online newspaper. 100% satisfied!


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 11, 2010)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Done fine by me so far.





X's 2


----------



## tommy jacobs (Aug 11, 2010)

The problem is they charge you to camp, or leave your campers, they charge you for food plots, They charge top dollar, and all there land is for sale, and if they sell it, they will tell you you have a week to get your things off the property, Other than that i guess there a great bunch of guys to deal with !!! LOL  Look at there webb page they have over 100 tracts available? I wonder why ????


----------



## Big 10 (Aug 11, 2010)

Leased with them in Sc kept going up and up. Finally couldnt afford it .


----------



## G Duck (Aug 11, 2010)

Fine here, have been fair.


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 11, 2010)

Fine-fine


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 14, 2010)

In their contract it states that they can and will sell your lease at any time they wish. They also let you know that they can and will thin and or clear cut any time they want. On our lease they started thinning three weeks before gun season last year and stopped about 2 days before opening day. They then waited until early December to come back and clear cut over 70% of our lease which pretty much ruined my season.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Aug 14, 2010)

*plum fool creek*

Now thats the Plum Creek i remember !!!!!


----------



## BradM (Aug 22, 2010)

They like to come in the first week of hunting season and start cutting/ thinning year after year! They took out old forest hardwoods and then sold the property. Left gates open. Lost a camper about a week after they left. Good times! Maybe if hunters boycotted them, they would drop prices and their evil ways.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 22, 2010)

BradM said:


> They like to come in the first week of hunting season and start cutting/ thinning year after year! They took out old forest hardwoods and then sold the property. Left gates open. Lost a camper about a week after they left. Good times! Maybe if hunters boycotted them, they would drop prices and their evil ways.



There is nothing evil about Plum Creek. If you guys do not like the possibility of them cutting your lease during deer season, even though they warn that they might, then simply do not lease from them!!! It is a very easy solution. And, they couldn't care less if you boycott them. Hunting leases are not their primary source of income. Perhaps we should thank them for making their land available instead of constanty bashing them for doing their job.


----------



## tcward (Aug 22, 2010)

golffreak said:


> There is nothing evil about Plum Creek. If you guys do not like the possibility of them cutting your lease during deer season, even though they warn that they might, then simply do not lease from them!!! It is a very easy solution. And, they couldn't care less if you boycott them. Hunting leases are not their primary source of income. Perhaps we should thank them for making their land available instead of constanty bashing them for doing their job.



"Couldn't care less" would be the key quote here.


----------



## winchester270 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been with them for 5 years & have nothing but good things to say. They have been very helpful & quick to return emails & phone calls. They will let you know if your property is up sale & if it sales they will give you a written notice & give you 30 days to remove  your belongings. All of their land is not for sale (this is a rumor) & they will find you a trac comparable to replace it & also give you priority on any land that becomes available for lease. They have only went up on price on my property a total of $1 per acre in the 5 years & this is understandable. I highly recomend them.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Aug 22, 2010)

As TC WARD stated the key sentence is they could care less ,and they dont care about deer hunters and that is the problem, some people on here have not had a issue with them, but sooner or later they will,that is why they have over 100 peices of property not leased, people have finally had enough of them ! I would not lease from them for 2 dollars an acre !


----------



## duke13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Although we , as hunters, spend a lot of money on Plum Creek lease, we need to understand their business is not deer hunting, it is timber management first and foremost. if they need to select cut, clearcut, sell the property , whatever, they will do it. they are in business to make money not to make deer hunters happy. 

That said, It IS dissapointing when you pay good money to hunt and they come in and cut through the prime times of deer season, like they did my lease last year, but in the long run it makes the hunting better. i am not in favor of some of their practices of charging for camp areas and campers but I can always look elsewhere to lease if it becomes unbearable. I have been on their leases for the last 10 or more years and understand their policies and practices. I would like to have the lease prices come down like everyone but as long as the private land prices are up there too, and we are willing as deer hunters to compete against each other why wouldn't they keep raising the prices if they can get it?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 25, 2010)

no issues here..they've been helpful actually


----------



## NWS (Aug 27, 2010)

tommy jacobs said:


> The problem is they charge you to camp, or leave your campers, they charge you for food plots, They charge top dollar, and all there land is for sale, and if they sell it, they will tell you you have a week to get your things off the property, Other than that i guess there a great bunch of guys to deal with !!! LOL  Look at there webb page they have over 100 tracts available? I wonder why ????



Most all timberland co lands are for sale these days.


----------



## Redbug (Aug 27, 2010)

The club I am in here in SC is owned by Plum Creek. The land used to be owned by Georgia Pacific, until Plum Creek bought them out. I have been in this club for more than 16 years and have seen the differences. 

Comparing the two, GP was a much better leasor than Plum Creek. I guess it has to do with the economy, and how each company manages it's costs. 

Back then...(8 years and more ago), before PC bought the place, GP had their own road crews, (dozer, motor grader, etc), and they did a good job keeping up the roads, firebreaks, etc. Their presence was always noted. Those guys worked on the property and you could see the results.

Since PC took over, nobody messes with the roads and they are pretty bad. Been that way now for years. They have told us that the loggers are responsible for fixing the roads when they tear them up. Ha! The loggers don't care as long as they can get the wood out. And they certainly don't care after the wood is out. So, we try to do as best as we can.  Loggers don't know about crowning a road, etc. 

PC is also very different than the old GP because in this economy they contract all the work out. GP had their own people and equipment to work on roads, etc. There was pride in that. But, PC is viable because they are keeping their own costs down. And they only contract out as a LAST resort to get anything done. Nowdays the gates are a mess and we try to fix them, (welding, etc), after the loggers, trespassers, have bent them up, cut chains, etc. You very rarely ever see anyone from PC on their land, up here. They don't seem to care. Sort of like an absentee landlord except when it comes to payment.

As Tommy Jacobs said...they tack on a price for campers, etc. I would not be surprised if they come up with an added cost for dogs, too, in the next year or so. I know...it's all  business. It's only money. They created their own section in the company for figuring ways to get more money out of us. I guess the positions will pay for themselves by the costs they manage to deliver to us.

Their web site looks great. That's what it's supposed to do is give a good impression. But, I am certainly NOT impressed with this company nor the way the company handles it's land, and how they treat it's leasees. Pretty pictures, their colorful letter to leasees, and the green bla bla on their web site may look good to the bird watchers, bike riders and general public, but I know better. I have seen some unsound practices on their land. This outfit is no different than our oil BP friends. 

Yes, I know I can walk...But I like the land and the place, (it's truly wonderful), hunted it for years, and the friends I hunt with. The company needs better management and interaction with the people that know more about their land than they ever will. It's NOT just all about money. We just put up with this outfit and the lack of any service or interaction they say they can do for us on their land. This outfit talks the talk...but does not walk the walk. 

I guess it is a mirror of all big business nowdays. In GP's days, the company itself handled the problems. PC contracts everything out to save costs. They avoid spending any money on infrastructure till things fall apart and worse. The money made, (and saved), goes to the stock holders and upper management and none trickles back down. Sound familiar? 

Sorry for the mind dump...but you asked...


----------



## tommy jacobs (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank You Redbug, Thats the Plum Creek i know !!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2010)

Regardless of which one, if you are leasing from a timber company you understand your desires come secondary to their business.

Before you lease, go look at the property. If the trees haven't been thinned and are over 20' in height, the property is due for a thinning.

If the property has been thinned and the trees are over 35' in height, you're due for another thinning or select cut in the near future.

 If that has all been done and the trees are over 50' in height, you are due for a clear cut in the not too distant future.


----------



## epox (Sep 10, 2010)

I use to lease from them.  Key word "USE" to.  They did our timber thinning and clear cutting during the deer season also.  Didn't have too much of a problem with that as the pines needed it anyway.  Next season was better, saw more bucks as the thick undergrowth was gone.  Why I left was the camp fees and other expenses that kept going up each year.  The rules and stipulations they were starting to place on campsites make one think they were trying to turn it into a KOA campground.  Basically they said that we were going to have to have "THEIR" certified Electrician wire up the campsite even though we had 2 certified electricians as members of the camp.  Key difference between PC and GP is that GP owned the land and grew te timber for the paper and hunting was just a secondary income to offset the taxes and yearly maintenance to the property.  Plum Creek is just a timber "Management" company that is a group of investors out to only protect their investment.  I wish them luck in the future and like someone above said, I wouldn't re-lease from them if it was $2 an acre.   Just my $.02


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 10, 2010)

epox said:


> Plum Creek is just a timber "Management" company that is a group of investors out to only protect their investment.



Plum Creek is a publicly traded stock listed on the New York Stock exchange, just like Georgia Pacific.  It is no more or less a "group of investors" than any other publicly held company.

It has a different management philosophy than Georgia Pacific.  Of course, GP is no longer in the Georgia market as a landowner.

Plum Creek is a timber company.  If they are cutting your timber, be glad, because they are probably going to hold onto the property, unless it is the dreaded "residential cut."

Their lease policies are clearly stated on their web-site, and in their leases.  If you don't like them, don't lease from them.  They have done things to our lease that we don't like, but we can't replace the lease with comparable land at a comparable price.  I guess as a matter of honor we could walk away, and then scramble around for a place to hunt 15 minutes from home.  Good luck with that.

We just discovered a problem with our lease on Monday afternoon (Labor Day) that required Plum Creek to address, and it was addressed by noon Tuesday, and we didn't have to pitch a fit to get it taken care of.


----------



## Papa Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

Have had 2 leases with them.  My oldest lease which I have had for 20 yrs has been good since Plum Creek took over. The other one was a disaster.  They will quickly let you know they are in the timber business and cut or thin your property when they want too.  They keep going up on thier leases, and now have land left over each year because no one can afford it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 12, 2010)

they are in business to make money off of timber and land. They are not in business to provide hunters a place to hunt and then manage everything else around that. 

if they didn't cut timber during hunting season, that would mean from september until january, and then mid march through mid may they would not cut anything. 

T


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2010)

Papa Bear said:


> Have had 2 leases with them.  My oldest lease which I have had for 20 yrs has been good since Plum Creek took over. The other one was a disaster.  They will quickly let you know they are in the timber business and cut or thin your property when they want too.  They keep going up on thier leases, and now have land left over each year because no one can afford it.



If they are quick to say that, then there is no reason for anyone to be surprised by cutting during hunting season.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2010)

Throwback said:


> if they didn't cut timber during hunting season, that would mean from september until january, and then mid march through mid may they would not cut anything.



Perfect!!!


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunt leases are just a little extra icing on the cake.  The real money is in timber.  There is just no way possible to not log during deer or turkey season.  You have to log according to markets, weather, and a slough of other extras.  

If they explain that up front and you still decide to lease, then you shouldn't have any problem with what happens. 

Timber harvesting doesn't necessarily mean that all the deer on your lease will go somewhere else.  Some of the best hunting can be during these times.


----------



## Robert_Lee (Sep 24, 2010)

They jacked the price up on our lease in Troup, we let it go.  Now they have dropped the price back down to our agreed price since nobody would pay the price.  We complained to them 3 years in a row about the roads washing out and nothing was ever done. Good Luck. I will never lease from them again.


----------



## kingdawg (Sep 28, 2010)

*Greedy in my opinion*

I don't lease land from them but a few years ago when I was running power to my little slice of heaven they stuck it to me. I'm not talking about cutting a right of way thru their property, the poles were set about 10-15 feet from the ditch,  some trees were trimmed but few if any were cut down and they charged me almost $2000.00


----------

